# moona resort



## Sarahsjwells (Apr 5, 2016)

does anybody know how this development is coming along?


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Moona*



Sarahsjwells said:


> does anybody know how this development is coming along?


hi and welcome. This site is looking really good. I have bought and although being delivered very late is looking nice. You can see photos on ca riots websites if you google. I am looking forward to being able to use the site and facilities especially when flights restart again to sharm,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Fiona08 said:


> hi and welcome. This site is looking really good. I have bought and although being delivered very late is looking nice. You can see photos on ca riots websites if you google. I am looking forward to being able to use the site and facilities especially when flights restart again to sharm,


Fiona, reading your past posts.. are you in any way involved with the promotion of this site?


----------

